# Any feral rehab/release-type folks in Coos Bay?



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

A fellow volunteer (parrot rescue) is helping a feral fledgling and would love the help of someone experienced with rehabbing and releasing a feral pigeon. Is there anybody in the Coos Bay (OR? I think) area?

If so, please e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks!
e


----------

